# Which alumacraft is this?



## Busbey (Jun 12, 2011)

Just picked up my dads old boat that I kinda grew up on. Trying to figure out what model it is so that I can get some specs on it. Its a 12" (11.5 actually) v hull with nothing more than a hull ID # 1501624016 and the title says 1960 which I am not too sure how accurate it is or not. Also says hull material is #2. It's aluminum so I guess that's the ID for that. 

Here are a few pics. Please help me out. And forgive me for not embedding the pics. I'm on my new iPad and can't figure this out. Here is a link. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/Brian.Busbey/Boat?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWA3ZX-pOjNqgE&feat=directlink

Trying to put a nice deck on this but need to figure more out about this thing before I move forward.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 13, 2011)

dang, nobody has a clue? 

im anxious to see how much weight i can fill in this bad boy and what size motor is suggested. when i bought the trailer before i picked up the boat, i got a deal on a 6hp Montgomery ward. $150 for the trailer and $35 for the motor (since it was all i had in my pocket). the guy wanted $200 for the motor alone. hah.. he has receipts of the complete rebuild on it too! i have yet to start it up though. . . 

here are the pics i couldnt post lastnight from my iPad.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 13, 2011)

WOW, Alumacraft says it isnt one of their boats, or i am giving them the wrong Hull ID number. but this is all i have! they said if it is indeed a 1960's model, it would only have 5 numbers. 

im out of options and patiently waiting on you folks to help me out!


----------



## JFDBasser (Jun 13, 2011)

That is definately an old Alumacraft.....you can tell from the bow piece, stern corners and the seats....are those by change air chamber seats? My Alumacraft is a 1952 Model K and has those same features.....yours might be older than 1960. My guess would be a Model E, but its tough to tell from pictures. Your hull number shoul be stamped on the edge of the transom brace....should be a letter and four numbers.... i.e. K 1234. The Letter is the model, the numbers are the boat built in that series. If you can find that ID Alumacraft will be able to tell you the year of your boat and the specs for it. Good luck...nice boat.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 13, 2011)

I just found an "R" at the bottom of the brace. There is also a "409" at the very top of the brace. In between those are the longer numbers posted above.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 13, 2011)

After researching that I found this. I still want more info though

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=292140&p=1961794&viewfull=1#post1961794


----------



## Busbey (Jun 14, 2011)

ok. im in shock. i just got off the phone with Alumacraft and it is not a 1960.. its a 1950! 146th Model R built. a serious collectible. the founders grandson or son (forget which) worked in the office behind the guy that i got ahold of. he was interested in buying it from me. i stayed on hold for 15 minutes while he had someone go to their showroom and check to see if one of these was in there, restored of course. unfortunately there wasnt one but the guy looking said they had one in the storage or something. so, long story short, he isnt buying it from me. MAN!!!!! i thought i just hit jackpot!! 

anyways, i am glad i have the information on this boat now and will look forward to passing it along to my kids. wow, 1950.....


----------



## JFDBasser (Jun 14, 2011)

Very cool boat. My model K is a 1952...I figured from some of the features yours had it would be around the same vintage as mine......btw...what did they do for a bow eye?


----------



## Busbey (Jun 14, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## JFDBasser (Jun 14, 2011)

It seems like a lot of the early 50's Alumacrafts didnt have a bow eye for the winch strap to connect to....mine doesn't....still working on something to hook it up to.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 15, 2011)

i will try to get you a better pic but this is one i already have


----------



## ARDuncan (Sep 25, 2012)

Busby,
Hello...new to the board but could not belive the pics! I bought a boat JUST like yours mainly for the motor and trailer. Just built the Robb White Sport boat. Anyway, the boat was sold to me as a 1984 Alumicraft. I was trying to find out more about it and came across your post. Not sure how to post pics here yet but feel free to email me and I can send some. I am curious if you found out what your boat was worth? I would like to sell mine. I do not have the sentimental attachments!  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ARDuncan (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh.....The Vin number I registered is FLZD88490784. Supposed to be a 1984 Alumacraft. 14'

Anyone know how I can verify that? 

Thanks,


----------



## Rich27028 (Sep 25, 2012)

mr duncan - not nice to highjack another mans thread and ask about your boat -- differant boat diff maker diff year - 
start your own thread -- jmo-- [-X


----------



## Rich27028 (Sep 25, 2012)

nice job on cleaning that boat up looks reall good --


----------



## Busbey (Sep 26, 2012)

Duncan, i would suggest calling Alumicraft. Thats how i found out about mine. All you need is the numbers and they can trace it back. as for the price, the guy i spoke with was the grandson of Alumicract Owner... Interesting... He said if i had called 3 months prior that They would have bought it over the phone and probably delivered a new model with 90hp on it plus cash.. Same as they did to the guy that called in like me but his boat was 1 year newer. Said his dad wanted one to complete the show room. Just my luck. 

As for the boat, here are some pics. I was pretty sure I put them somewhere on this board... Guess not

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ZtMQTS6CvkM/TpwWFUfgwVI/AAAAAAAAsQU/7glR4RPTsuo/s912/IMG_0047.JPG

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-nRx3nkW_dpI/TqVYp_iQj8I/AAAAAAAAsNs/vyWEPfWRQ0g/s912/IMG_0084.JPG

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3qHL1QTM5Go/TqVYplg8r0I/AAAAAAAAsNk/azezyI6DIKQ/s912/IMG_0085.JPG

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-kvtK-L7T6HA/T7Js_YTxUuI/AAAAAAAA11I/LPgxUEuhMFM/s640/IMG_0411.JPG

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...o/LBQ_3BXawEE/s1152/2012-05-12_20-51-45_4.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-myL6Eniny84/T7Js-EhAGyI/AAAAAAAA104/aqPhNNkSB8M/s640/IMG_0402.JPG


----------



## ARDuncan (Sep 26, 2012)

Busby,
Thanks for the reply and of course I did not intend to "highjack" your thread. I was just shocked to find your post. You did indeed do a wonderful job on your restoration! It is nice to not only see someone take something and refurbish it for mant more years of use but to be able to do so with something that has and will continue to be "in the family" is quite nice too.

Thanks again and I will give the company a call.


----------

